# Font Zapfino



## NicolaJane

hi, i was just wondering if anyone knows where to get the font zapfino for free.
a friend recently reformatted their pc and has lost this font, 
they need it back as they have their wedding invitations on the pc in this font.. and now cant do anything with it

thanks


----------



## tedwinder

Zapfino comes ready-installed on Mac's - for PC you can get it here.


----------



## NicolaJane

thankyou so much, you have just made a bride to be very happy and her hubby to be can sleep at night hehe


----------



## xxlilcinxx

Hi,

I am looking for the Zapfino font for my pc for free also. I found your site and noticed the link to where I can get it but it is no longer available. Any idea where I can get this font for free?

Thanks!
XxLiLCiNxX


----------



## VegasACF

Google is your friend.


----------



## xxlilcinxx

I can't find it on google.


----------



## Yankee Rose

Zapfino One and Zapfino Two are available here.

VegasACF's link to Google also lists sites with Zapfino.

Hope that helps.


----------



## VegasACF

Yes. You have to click the link in either my or Yankee's post.


----------



## xxlilcinxx

Thank you so much!!


----------



## VegasACF

Con mucho gusto.


----------



## merve.afacan

hello I need to download free zapfino one font.I search in google.But all of them were requiring money.There was a link for zapfino one and two.I clicked to that link.But I can't find it.Can anybody help me please.thank you.


----------

